# Can ports and pkg delete or update software???



## unistd001 (Sep 12, 2009)

I am new to freebsd system.
Ever I used linux. Most of linux distributions use package-management-tool like rpm/yum, apt and so on to maintain softwares. These tools is very easy to install\delete\update software packages.
In most situation, making install from source codes is difficault update and delete a software. so the port system is like that ?

I ever use a linux system Arch, It is vrey like freebsd , It has a ABS just like freebsd's ports system. But this ABS build a software package named xxx.pkg.tar.gz from soucecode, and then you should use its package management pacman to install it. So its solution has both fortes of software package and installing from source code .

How is freebsd then ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------

